# Minor Hacking on a PC game



## Battou

I've been sitting here over the past couple days working on hacking this game I have on my computer. I have not yet really gotten too deep but still. I did not like any of the tables they had on the game and wanted something a little more personalized, So I got to digging around in the options and found an option for personalized tables...But they just wheren't good enough, I want more control over my playing surface.

Does any one Know what software I would need to create and Edit .GFX files?

Once I have that I can go deeper into the game and really play with it.


Here is some of what I have done already with just the limited ability I have at current.

This is what they allow users to do 







That doapy little boarder annoys me and it's done that way no mater what you put into the image on all four customisable tables. Additionally the baize color is that grey on all four as well, seems kinda pointless to have four if they are the same color to me.

This is what I have done with the standard tables, (Please forgive the crappy screencaps, Photobuket can't handle some colors.)


























I also have one NSFW Tinker Bell done at on request.

My problem is I can't do anything about the base color, there is underlying graphics underneath the baize, so no matter what I do to the baize the pockets and the aria right infromnt of them remains the same as it was by default.


----------



## Battou

Here are a couple more






This one was originally done for my fiancée's brother





These next two were originally done for my fiancée's mother, but she never did get them, we got into a fight the next day...





This one needs to be redone, the emblem turned out all sorts of wrong lookin





I am going to have to go through and put all the original table paterns back into the game in order to get screen caps of their originals but I will eventually do that so you can see what changes have been made.

This one was made for my fiancée, She absolutely loves Tinker Bell. I messed up the line art a little but for now it's fine, she loves it so....I'm happy.

http://www.picaroni.com/Picture4.jpg - NSFW


----------



## mrodgers

Don't know about the .GFX files, but what game is that?  I'd be interested in a pool game on the computer.  I haven't had a pool game on the PC since way back with Sharkey's 3D Pool from way back in the 90's.


----------



## Battou

"Cue Club" 

I got it from my fiancée's brother, He went out and bought the disk for it, Not sure where off hand. It's an awesome game by my standards.


The table I saw in the Youtube video preview is what the sixth table down in the first post (earnhardt 2) originally looked like.


----------



## farmerj

mrodgers said:


> Don't know about the .GFX files, but what game is that?  I'd be interested in a pool game on the computer.  I haven't had a pool game on the PC since way back with Sharkey's 3D Pool from way back in the 90's.



You want 8 Ball or 9 Ball

Both are online games.  You can play them anywhere.


----------



## Battou

farmerj said:


> mrodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about the .GFX files, but what game is that?  I'd be interested in a pool game on the computer.  I haven't had a pool game on the PC since way back with Sharkey's 3D Pool from way back in the 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want 8 Ball or 9 Ball
> 
> Both are online games.  You can play them anywhere.
Click to expand...


The game those tables comes from has (US) 8-ball, (Euro) 8-ball, 9-ball and snooker


----------



## mrodgers

farmerj said:


> mrodgers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about the .GFX files, but what game is that? I'd be interested in a pool game on the computer. I haven't had a pool game on the PC since way back with Sharkey's 3D Pool from way back in the 90's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want 8 Ball or 9 Ball
> 
> Both are online games. You can play them anywhere.
Click to expand...

 Please don't tempt me!  I'm at work and I have things to do!

Ah, who cares, it's Friday....


----------



## muqtada123

The nest one is QQ Games pool by AOL, try it


----------

